# How hard is it for a 2 stage snow blower to make a turn?



## sxnhe (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello, I bought my first 2 satge snow blower Troy-Bilt Srorm 2410 (no power steering). I tried it on my driveway and found that it is very hard to make a turn. It seems that two wheels are in one drive shaft. When I make a turn, one wheel has to scrape the gound. This is way harder than my old single stage snow blower to turn in my driveway. For those people who had used 2 stage snow blowers, is it easier to turn in a snow covered ground? Or is there a tip to make a turn for those type of 2 stage snow blowers? Thanks very much.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

There is normaly a way to unlock one wheel from the drive shaft. Are there little spring clips holding on the wheels?


----------



## sxnhe (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, thanks for reply. This model has no spring clips holding on the wheel. I read the operation manual several times and found that it only tells how to move it forward and backward, nothing about how to turn.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK... I havent seen any before that did not have a clutch of some kind, or a way to unlock a wheel, but in real world use, I dont think it will be too bad. Things slide pretty well on a snow coverd surface, so it might take a little manhandleing, but I bet it will not be that bad. I keep my wheels locked all the time, and it works fine for me.


----------



## sxnhe (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you. I found another model that has a pin on each wheel to lock or unlock the wheel to the shaft with more $$. Hope it will not that hard to make turns on snowy ground.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Ingersoll444 said:


> OK... I haven't seen any before that did not have a clutch of some kind, or a way to unlock a wheel, but in real world use, I don't think it will be too bad. Things slide pretty well on a snow covered surface, so it might take a little manhandling, but I bet it will not be that bad. I keep my wheels locked all the time, and it works fine for me.





sxnhe said:


> Thank you. I found another model that has a pin on each wheel to lock or unlock the wheel to the shaft with more $$. Hope it will not that hard to make turns on snowy ground.


My 30+ year old MTD Dayton 826 has the pins to let each wheel free-wheel and while I have tried it a few times, I preferred having both wheels driving. I even have the chains on all the time and have worn out one set of chains.
It take a little effort to maneuver, but once you have done it a few times it becomes pretty easy.
I do think it would be difficult for many women.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

2 stage blowers are hard to turn on a dry driveway, but like was said, when there's snow on the ground, it'll spin around much easier. I've got one with track drive. Talk about hard to turn on dry ground! Troy Bilt advertises that model as having all wheel drive, and it gets very high consumer reviews, so it sounds like you should be pretty happy with it. The "free wheeling" option, would make it easier to move around on dry ground, but not necessarily what you'd want when blowing snow.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> My 30+ year old MTD Dayton 826 has the pins to let each wheel free-wheel and while I have tried it a few times, I preferred having both wheels driving. I even have the chains on all the time and have worn out one set of chains.
> It take a little effort to maneuver, but once you have done it a few times it becomes pretty easy.
> I do think it would be difficult for many women.


Ya... I havent unlocked the wheels in YEARS!!! Wife has no problem with it. Frankly she likes using it more then the tractor mounted blower.


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

My Ariens has the pin locks on both the wheels. I have tried it both ways and the traction is of course much better with both wheels locked. It doesn't seem to be too much of a problem with both locked, but my machine is on the smaller side, Model 920012, compact 22.


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Ingersoll. My wife doesn't seem to mind either since she stays inside and watches me clean the snow!


----------



## jj-ia (Jan 30, 2011)

Trigger steering is wonderful!
Even when your not using them under power, you can pull both triggers at the same time and freewheel anywhere you want. Great for maneuvering my CC 524SWE onto a rubber parking pad on my carpeted porch.


----------



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if trigger steering can be added to a blower that didn't come with, but, that the same basic model does have it? I'm talking about a troy-bilt 2840 I recently bought. MTD makes this model for many brands. Some have the trigger steering and some don't. My hand grips are heated, and it looks like they have the bones of trigger steering attachments. Is there something in the gearing that would have to be changed too?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a guess, but you would probably need to swap out the axle then add the cables and triggers. You might need new tires too as I am not sure how the rims connect to the axles.


----------



## jj-ia (Jan 30, 2011)

Partstree.com would be the place to start looking, they have parts diagrams, part numbers & prices for the different models.
There are a lot of differences in the drive system though and I’m afraid it would be very expensive. But if you could find a used one with the parts you need and a blown engine or something…..


----------

